# Mit asm laufende Java Anwendung manipulieren



## CodingDave (5. Mrz 2017)

Hallo,
Weiß jemand wie man mithilfe von ASM in eine laufende Java Anvendung manipulieren kann?
Hierbei würde ich mich über ein Beispiel sehr freuen.. :3
LG Dave


----------



## Joose (6. Mrz 2017)

Wo liegt hier die Verbindung zur Datenbankprogrammierung? Wozu brauchst du so etwas? Vielleicht gibt es alternative/einfachere Lösungen.


----------

